# Jared Padalecki *topless* enjoys a break from promoting his TV show "Supernatural" at the beach in Rio De Janeiro, Brazil 05.07.2012 x 6 MQ



## Q (16 Aug. 2012)

​


----------



## RKCErika (18 Aug. 2012)

Rowr! Thank you!


----------



## Iceland85 (22 Jan. 2013)

Oh my..........what a body :drip: :thx:


----------



## meesvely (23 Mai 2015)

HOT! Thanks for Jared


----------



## Anja96 (24 Mai 2015)

oh jaa!


----------

